

Show HN: SnapEditor - In-Place WYSIWYG Editor - Try the demo for the new version - wmwong
http://snapeditor.com/live_demos/blog_post

======
wmwong
The latest release includes

    
    
      - Image uploading with automatic resize to fit the editing area
      - Form Based Editor that uses a TEXTAREA. This completes our dual In-Place Editor and Form Based Editor goal.
      - Improved link creation with separate interfaces for linking text and images
      - Outline hover mode (outline when hovering over editable area)
      - Tab/Shift-Tab to navigate tables
      - Tab/Shift-Tab to indent/outdent lists
      - Numerous bug fixes
    

Please check it out and let us know what you think.

